# Very very previous but questions about going for no 2!



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

We have only had Little Man for about 3 months but I am already thinking, what if we want to adopt again?

So some questions!

We may decide to try and adopt a second child from the UK (Little Man is from the US, and was placed with us at just under 3 weeks of age).  I know they like you to have a 2 year gap between your child and another one but we would quite like to have a baby again (either a slightly older one, or possibly with concurrency a new baby).

So a few questions

1) If you were "older" and you adopted for a second time, were they more flexible on the age gap (as it's not really possible for a child who is younger than Little Man to fit the age difference criteria with us seeing as how I am now Really Old   ).

2) If you went back to ask about adopting again (rather than them approaching you about a sibling), would they take into account the time it takes to be approved - so, could you start the approval process after a year, say, and then you'd be approved after 2 years and ready for a child 2 years younger?

3) Has anyone been approved for a "rolling age range" e.g. if your older child (birth or adopted) was 3 when you were approved so you were approved for 0-1 but then that changed to 0-2 when your older child reached 4?

In our area, they do concurrency through one LA and I know if we were interested in an older baby who was already legally free that would also have to be through an LA, so I guess I'm particularly interested if you were approved through your LA.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi
Congrats on your LO, how fab having him from a few weeks old!
I can't help regarding age but I have adopted twice through an LA.  Our LA won't let you apply to adopt again until you have the AO for 1 year and there does have to be a 2 year age gap (all of which isn't important if siblings).
I think whether an agency will take into account the time it takes for approval vs child age and a rolling age bracket is very much down to the agency, they are all different.  This wasn't a concern for us as DS was 2 when he came home and we definately wanted no older than 18 months second time.  
I would say your situation is very unique and unusual and the only way you will get proper answers is to contact the LA involved.  Concurrency is personal choice, I would have first time round but not when I already had a child to consider.  
I know how these questions can bug you so I would suggest you contact the LA and make some enquiries so you know where you stand.  The approval process should now only take 6 months, matching as we all know can be weeks or years.
Good luck
OT x


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Oldtimer.

Would be interested to hear if anyone else has any experience - particularly if older parents and/or adopting a non-sibling the second time.


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Our children are not biologically related but were adopted separately.  We were told by our LA that DS's AO had to have been in place for a year before we could apply to adopt again.  There also had to be a suitable age gap between the children, we were looking for an 18 month gap.  The approval process was only 6 months for us the second time around and we were lucky to find our AD quite quickly so she was placed only 4 months after that.  DH and I were both 44 when she was placed so definitely older parents, at the time DS was 3 and she was 7 months. 

A friend of mine had two children placed with her when she was also 44, one 30 months, one 14 months.  However they were biological siblings.  I think the age thing really does vary from LA to LA so you are best off finding out from your LA what their policy is.


----------

